# Roamio and tuning/SDV adapter?



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I am finding that not all channels are immediately found while channel surfing with my Roamio (Pro), while this never happened with the Premiere the Roamio replaced. Sometimes i have to go back and forth for it to come through. Likely this has to do with my separate tuning/SDV adapter, or could it be that the Roamio needs a few days to settle? 
Anyone seen this as well?


----------



## jodell (Jul 10, 2002)

My tuning adapter takes about 1-2 seconds to activate the channel when flipping channels. Anything longer than that and you might call your cable company to troubleshoot. Of course, they might take the easy route and blame the Roamio but I woudn't suspect the TiVo as the tuning adapter is doing the work.

Jeff


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

jodell said:


> I woudn't suspect the TiVo as the tuning adapter is doing the work.


I would. My Premiere is extremely stable while my Roamio is fussy. I've swapped the cards and TAs around.

After the last pairing the Roamio can (currently) tune all the channels I watch without either of the tuning "error" messages.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm having the exact same issue with the Roamio Pro w/ Tuning Adapter. My TivoHD is tuning perfectly / rock solid with the TA, but the Roamio frequently fails changing channels. I've removed MoCA (in case it was interfering) and swapped Tuning Adapters with the TivoHD. Neither resolved the issue.

It feels like a Tivo software issue rather than a CableCo issue. I have a BrightHouse / Cisco TA. Especially after paying for lifetime - I'm probably going to return if this doesn't resolve before the 30day return window.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

bodosom said:


> I would. My Premiere is extremely stable while my Roamio is fussy. I've swapped the cards and TAs around.
> 
> After the last pairing the Roamio can (currently) tune all the channels I watch without either of the tuning "error" messages.


I'd say the verdict is still out, yesterday afternoon after swapping things around tuning got better for me. However, this morning I'm back in the same boat.


----------



## NavyCTM (Aug 31, 2013)

I have Bright House and am using a tuning adapter as well. I'm experiencing the same issues and have swapped out several tuning adapters. Most channels tune well but as I roll through I'd say at least 10% of the time I'll get a black screen and have to go up and down several times to get that channel to tune. 

Very frustrating and hope someone comes up with a solution soon or its going back.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

My same experience. Random when it doesn't work. Sometimes doing a quick channel up/down will tune the channel after getting the black screen. Hard to understand how they got it right in TivoHD and Premiere but have it broken in Roamio. I feel safe to say that its the Roamio s/w. I'm going to call support to report the issue when I have an hour or two to kill.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I have the same issue with both my Elite and Roamio Plus.


----------



## cptlapcat (Oct 4, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> My same experience. Random when it doesn't work. Sometimes doing a quick channel up/down will tune the channel after getting the black screen. Hard to understand how they got it right in TivoHD and Premiere but have it broken in Roamio. I feel safe to say that its the Roamio s/w. I'm going to call support to report the issue when I have an hour or two to kill.


This in not unique to the Roamio. I have a premiere and I have to do the up and down channel almost every day. It only happens when i first turn on the TV. Been doing that for two years. I was told by Tivo that is the only way to tune the station. Very frustrating but I am living with it.


----------



## critta (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm on comcast with a roamio plus and mini (connected ethernet, not moca). At least once per day i lose an entire tuner (expect for locals) and it usually happens when it changes the channel to record "V58 error- call cable company- channel not authorized". Extremely frustrating. currently using a Cisco/ScientificAtlanta M-Card because its the only one available from comcast in my area....BOOOOO!!!

Tivo recommends a motorola m-card. Is anyone experiencing these issues with a motorola card?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

cptlapcat said:


> This in not unique to the Roamio. I have a premiere and I have to do the up and down channel almost every day. It only happens when i first turn on the TV. Been doing that for two years. I was told by Tivo that is the only way to tune the station. Very frustrating but I am living with it.


It prompts to press SELECT when I first turn on the TV to tune the station again. However, this is happening all day long when changing channels and sometimes the channel up / down repeatedly doesn't even work on the second or third try. 

Btw, how many tuners do you have? My 2 tuner TivoHD doesn't have any issue with the CableCard or Tuning Adapter.

Also, do you miss recordings b/c of this issue?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

critta said:


> I'm on comcast with a roamio plus and mini (connected ethernet, not moca). At least once per day i lose an entire tuner (expect for locals) and it usually happens when it changes the channel to record "V58 error- call cable company- channel not authorized". Extremely frustrating. currently using a Cisco/ScientificAtlanta M-Card because its the only one available from comcast in my area....BOOOOO!!!
> 
> Tivo recommends a motorola m-card. Is anyone experiencing these issues with a motorola card?


Critta - does your mini ever fail to tune a channel? mine seems to be better than the dvr at reliably tuning. Its very odd b/c the DVR is doing the tuning...


----------

